# Penetrating oil for 240 year old rough beams?



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm putting together an estimate for some work in a pre-revolutionary war home. There are some exposed wood beams that need some sort of protection, and I'm not sure what to use. I'm leaning towards Waterlox original, but I was wondering if anyone has any feedback on danish oil, tung oil, teak oil or any sort of home made concoction that they like for this application. I'm not looking for any sheen or surface finish, just an oil to protect the wood.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Not to be a wise guy but if they lasted 240 years so far why does something have to be put on them?

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Linseed oil and mineral spirits. What they would have used back then.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

NACE said:


> Linseed oil and mineral spirits. What they would have used back then.


Sounds good to me. What kind of mix ratio?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Linseed oil is probably more historically correct, but I would probably go with a Tung oil (thinned with spirits) only because it is less of a food product for mold than linseed. And I like tung oil better for wood personally.


But they would both do the job.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

The Waterlox product is tung oil based, and is supposedly a very good product. I just don't have any experience with it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Timber oil.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I would say please dont oil them.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Pure linseed oil, not boiled linseed oil. I think boiled drys out after awhile.

Pat


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I changed my mind. I think they should be left alone. Doing anything will take away there 250 year old look.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Pure linseed oil, not boiled linseed oil. I think boiled drys out after awhile.
> 
> Pat


I think raw linseed oil becomes a huge dust magnet. (because it doesn't have drying salts like boiled linseed oil)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Not to be a wise guy but if they lasted 240 years so far why does something have to be put on them?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


 
I agree:yes:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

you should check with a historical preservation site,im sure you could find something...instead of guessing wrong and screwing them up,you dont just want to throw a dart at the board on this one


----------



## goldenwest (Aug 11, 2011)

> you should check with a historical preservation site,im sure you could find something...instead of guessing wrong and screwing them up,you dont just want to throw a dart at the board on this one


I agree with this; It must be a great pleasure to touch those woPlease don't do anything to


----------

